# Huge Power, Long Distance Accuracy



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I hope you caught my "Ultimate Take-Along Destruction" post from this morning, if not go check it out, it's cool B)

I shot this rig quite a bit today and found it to be surprisingly accurate. Having a "hit anything from virtually anywhere" confidence and about 40 lb/ft of power is something else! It sounds like thunder when they hit the backdrop 

First I tagged a can at 75', then put one in the mouth of a can from the same distance. I very nearly got a bottlecap, too but my bands broke before I could hit it. Maybe tomorrow 

Starships and huge ammo is the answer, what was the question?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a good rig!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Wow! Quite the power!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You are friggin crazy. With like every setup you shoot.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

The question was.....oh, who cares what the question was....that is a starship and HUGE ammo....and that's all that matters!!!

Great looking setup.

Todd.

p.s. you're not allowed to shoot that at falling targets in August....UNTIL everyone is done. I think it would rip the hinges off...and I want to see and video that :naughty: .


----------

